# Bluetooth desyncs after a while



## Bandit (Nov 23, 2012)

I have my phone (samsung galaxy s3) synced with my LTZ. When I first get in car, the bluetooth is synced and everything works as expected. However, randomly during my 1hour drive to work or home, the bluetooth is no longer enabled. Sometimes it is only on for 5 minutes, sometimes almost the entire drive and sometimes a random interval between 5 minutes and complete drive. Anyone else have issues with the bluetooth basically shutting off randomly?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Is this the bluetooth for hands free dialing or bluetooth for streaming music? They are different radios in the car.


----------



## Bandit (Nov 23, 2012)

obermd said:


> Is this the bluetooth for hands free dialing or bluetooth for streaming music? They are different radios in the car.


Hands free dialing


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

My wife seems to complain about that same situation in her 2012 Sonic with the connectivity package. Thankfully this has not happened to my Cruze. Looks like I maybe taking a trip to the dealership with her car for that same situation.

Sent from my Telefunken U-47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## Bandit (Nov 23, 2012)

I recently replaced my cell due to a button breaking and don't recall it happening, but also wasn't paying much attention. I'm taking a ride with my daughter tomorrow and will be syncing her phone instead of mine and seeing if it happens. If so, then yea, I'll be doing the same.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That's never happened with my dumbphone. Not to say it doesn't happen or can't happen....

Are there areas where you lose cell reception or your phone goes into a power-saving mode? I'm going to lean toward it being the phone instead of the car until proven otherwise.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a Galaxy S2. It stays hooked up to my Cruze (2013 Eco Mylink) without issue. It did exactly what you describe with my previous vehicle - Jeep Wrangler with JVC aftermarket stereo. I never found a solution. Some suggested that new firmware for the phone would fix it, but the phone was up to date. I was really relieved when it worked right with the Cruze. My previous dumb phone never had the issue.

You might try -
Resetting the phone, power off completely, then power up.
Pulling the radio fuse, unfortunately will lose presets, etc.


----------



## Bandit (Nov 23, 2012)

sciphi said:


> That's never happened with my dumbphone. Not to say it doesn't happen or can't happen....
> 
> Are there areas where you lose cell reception or your phone goes into a power-saving mode? I'm going to lean toward it being the phone instead of the car until proven otherwise.


I'm leaning towards phone as well. Yes there are areas where I lose reception(actually multiple areas where I switch from 3g to 4g and from 4g to 3g) but that shouldn't affect bluetooth connections, but who knows. I just haven't really cared that much, as I don't use my phone much while driving. It just irritates the **** out of me when I look at screen and I see the bluetooth icon not lit, lol.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I did a 30 second perusing of the Google search results. It looks like having the Bluetooth disconnected at random times is a common complaint with the Galaxy S3. Some suggestions were to delete the connection profile from the phone and re-connect, tell the phone not to send the phonebook over, and try an Android app store app: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=it.medieval.blueftp

Here's my original Google search: https://www.google.com/search?q=sam...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

Let us know how you make out!


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have an LG Thrill (I think) and I have that issue a lot, but only after being in and out of the car all day.. Later in the afternoon it won't connect and I have to shut the phone off (or the Bluetooth on the phone) and restart it.. Seems to fix it most of the time.. I always assumed it was a phone issue, but glad I'm not the only one seeing it...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Bandit said:


> I have my phone (samsung galaxy s3) synced with my LTZ. When I first get in car, the bluetooth is synced and everything works as expected. However, randomly during my 1hour drive to work or home, the bluetooth is no longer enabled. Sometimes it is only on for 5 minutes, sometimes almost the entire drive and sometimes a random interval between 5 minutes and complete drive. Anyone else have issues with the bluetooth basically shutting off randomly?




Bandit,
Are you still experiencing issues with your Bluetooth disconnecting? If you feel this is an issue with your Cruze I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you. Please keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> My wife seems to complain about that same situation in her 2012 Sonic with the connectivity package. Thankfully this has not happened to my Cruze. Looks like I maybe taking a trip to the dealership with her car for that same situation.
> 
> Sent from my Telefunken U-47 Electronic Response Unit




NYCruze2012,
Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer concerning this. If you have any questions (on the Sonic or Cruze) please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

There was also a recent update to the Bluetooth module from OnStar. I suggest you connect to them and ask for the update (if you don't have it). It may help with your connection problems.


----------



## rodneyiii (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a 2013 1LT with the MyLink system. I also have intermittent BT connectivity between my phone and MyLink. If I run errands and am in & out of the car regularly, the BT will sync up when I first leave the house but may not re-engage each time I start the car after an errand stop. I've tried deactivating and reactivating the BT signal on my phone with minimal luck. If I go into the MyLink SETTINGS menu, select PHONE, then select my phone from the list, the system will search for and find the phone every time. This, however is annoying, especially trying to do it while driving. Kind of takes the HANDS FREE out of whole idea.

What does the OnStar Bluetooth have to do with the MyLink Bluetooth? How do I know what OnStar version I have installed?
Thanks.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GM's Bluetooth Hands Free Calling module is in the On-Star module. This is why an update from OnStar may be needed.


----------



## Bandit (Nov 23, 2012)

I had to blow away the phone the other day. Ever since then, the problem isn't as bad. Today when I drove to work, only the last 5 minutes it was disconnected and on the way home it was connected the entire time. I don't use the phone enough to care to take it to the dealership, but just knowing there is an issue is annoying the heck out of me.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Did you give OnStar a buzz through your car?


----------



## jmurtari (May 13, 2013)

Folks,

I had a similar issue, 2013 Cruze Eco -- Galaxy S3. Bluetooth would be fine for a while and then just drop. Dealer did a check, it is a known issue -- see Chevy note below:

“The service advisor is correct, this a known issue (PIC5901) that is currently pending a solution. This PI affects the following vehicles:
Chevy Cruze, Camaro, Equinox, Volt, Malibu Buick LaCrosse, Regal, Encore, Verano


----------

